# Melvan's Porn



## Melvan (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey all, long time no porn! 

Been a busy gal, got a lot of irons in the fire. But, really, in the end, it's all about the porn.

First up, currently flowering Buckeye Purple day 27 (my current pride and joy, if you could marry a pot plant, I'd do it.)


----------



## Melvan (Jul 31, 2013)

Porn pics from previous Buckeye Purple runs.


----------



## Melvan (Jul 31, 2013)

1990 Sensi Superskunk day 25. This is a clone of the only pheno I found worth anything in the old beans.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 31, 2013)

verrrry beautiful colors you got goin on. :aok:

what she smell like?

Mind if I pull up my beanbag chair and :joint4:?


----------



## Melvan (Jul 31, 2013)

7, the purple phenos all have varying degrees of lemon with underlying grape. I'm also still finding green phenos here and there that are mostly grape, with a hint of lemon underneath. I've held onto one really nice green pheno in this line I've been calling Buckeye Green. 

Here's pics of the green pheno currently in flower at day 16 and the original seed plant.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2013)

Bend those Girls over,and pull their pannies down,I wanna see some Bud.


----------



## Locked (Jul 31, 2013)

Glad you decided to share with us what you have going on. I can't let my wife see the pretty purple one because she will want me to grow something purple and I am determined to give Satori a run next. Nice looking porn...:hubba:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 31, 2013)

All pro now. Welcome back.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2013)

Mel, so good to see you back, and NC is right you are rocking it. I love that if you could marry a plant...lol  I understand that kind of deep committed love to a plant.  Yea, i am happy you are here!


----------



## cubby (Jul 31, 2013)

Good to see you back Melvan. And throwing up some first rate porn. Those Purples are so pretty it's almost a shame to burn them......almost:hubba:


----------



## Melvan (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for stopping by guys.

I've pulled out a few more of Supernatural's Jaffa Cakes (vortex bx) from the freezer, going to sow them tomorrow along with a few of my own makings. This is what I got the last go around with these beans. They were flipped 3 weeks from sprout to fill holes left by 5 hermed fems.

They did awesome for zero veg, and had a stink that I can't even describe. Looking forward to a properly vegged run of the new plantings.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 31, 2013)

very nice ty for teh pics


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 31, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 31, 2013)

frosty girls good job as usual


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2013)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> 7, the purple phenos all have varying degrees of lemon with underlying grape. I'm also still finding green phenos here and there that are mostly grape, with a hint of lemon underneath. I've held onto one really nice green pheno in this line I've been calling Buckeye Green.
> 
> Here's pics of the green pheno currently in flower at day 16 and the original seed plant.




Man o man that sound delicious. Looks like you've got it dialed. 

Do a few macro's and enter the bpom. :hubba: ? :confused2:

good job.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 1, 2013)

7, I'm stuck with a Kodak EZ Share camera, can't take macros.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2013)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> 7, I'm stuck with a Kodak EZ Share camera, can't take macros.




heck just enter one of the above or something.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 1, 2013)

The last time I was voted the winner of anything here (MVP), the site crashed. So, I think I'll take the safe road for all and enter no contests, lol.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2013)

hahahahahaaa!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2013)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> The last time I was voted the winner of anything here (MVP), the site crashed. So, I think I'll take the safe road for all and enter no contests, lol.


  Give it a shot,,cant hurt nothen. They can fix it again Melvin.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 1, 2013)

Flipping today for the seed run, Buckeye Purple #4 mom. She's in a 3 gal bucket of Pro-Mix and I use Grotek for my feed.

Doing an open pollination with my Buckeye male. Also included in this seed run will be a 98 Super Silver Haze, 98 Jack Herer, OrgnKd Banana OG, and 90 Superskunk. 

Here's pics of the BP gal and the Super Silver Haze.


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 1, 2013)

melvan if you look in the milf section of aug skunk magazine, youll see sleeskunk.
I still have her and I really enjoy for a great day time and good color and producer.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 1, 2013)

When I made my 89 NL 5s I had some pollen drift to a Maddfarmer's Strawberry Frost. Got 6 whole seeds. Popped 2 a while back just for fun. This is a clone of the #2 gal at day 17 today.

She's in a 1 gal bucket. Flipped her small to fill a square of light between two larger plants that wasn't quite big enough to hold a 3 gal bucket.


----------



## cubby (Aug 1, 2013)

Knock em' out Melvan. 
Pollen Drift = Love Child


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2013)

Very nice Mel~


----------



## Melvan (Aug 2, 2013)

I call this cross of the GrapeGod x 89 NL 5 Northern Grape. Hasn't gone so well with these so far. In the seed plant grow I had 3 girls, 2 of which hermed. I had a crazy attack of mites, and they were stressed badly, so I decided to do a clone run of all 3 to see if I could get a clean run.

The #1 gal never shot herms through all the stress, but her clone hermied at day 18. This pic is gal #2 at day 18 and #3 day 15. So far so good, no signs of male parts, but we're not out of the woods yet. Even if they hadn't hermed I would be eliminating them as mothers for F2 simply from the stretch, which they got from mom.

I didn't keep cuts of any of them. A plant that can't handle mite/pesticide stress in my grow is a no go for sure. 

I've also decided to pop some of my GrapeGod F2s and hunt a new mom for this working. I just have a feeling that mom has passed on some bad genes that don't express in her, but are showing in her offspring.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 5, 2013)

Got a few updates today. Starting with 1990 Sensi Superskunk day 34


----------



## Melvan (Aug 5, 2013)

Buckeye Green day 25


----------



## Melvan (Aug 5, 2013)

Buckeye Purple day 36


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, what color. Fabulous.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

I know, aren't they beautiful :hubba:?


----------



## Melvan (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Sowed a few seeds 3 days ago. 

4 Immortal Flowers Jaffa Cakes (last of my stash of these, going to have to dust a branch) 3 Buckeye Purple x 89 NL 5 (all are up) 3 OrgnKd Banana OG x '89 NL 5 (2 are up, waiting on the last), and 3 DJ Short Blueberry x 89 NL 5 (All are up, but one was sowed to shallow, put it's tap root up, buried it, but it may not make it) The NL 5 crosses I made myself.

All were planted direct to Pro-Mix BX moistened with 2Tbl GH Florablend/gal. Tented and placed under a T5.

Here's the ProMix porn LOL


----------



## Melvan (Aug 10, 2013)

Buckeye Purple day 40. Buds are like rocks.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 10, 2013)

Awe them are Perdy. 
Only purple strain I ran has been purple wreck.  
Green/purple mojo to my dear 
LH


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 10, 2013)

Looking good Mel.  Beautiful colors.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2013)

I Love that Bucheye..very nice *Melvan*....where did those come from?


----------



## Melvan (Aug 11, 2013)

Ive been working her for a bit 4U. The original lineage is Outlaw Gorilla Grape and Grand Daddy Purple.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2013)

WOW WOW WOW. what color! WOW.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 11, 2013)

Those are some sweet pics of the pots of promix Mel...   :48:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 11, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Those are some sweet pics of the pots of promix Mel...   :48:



Ain't nothing sexier that pots full of dirt, lol. 

This is Northern Grape pheno #2 at day 26. She's doing her time in a 1 gal.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 11, 2013)

some day i'll grow some thing that pretty, those are beautiful


----------



## Melvan (Aug 12, 2013)

Buckeye Green day 36. Buds are just as dense as her purple sisters, but she's got a bit more funk under her fruit, but still low odor. Nice and strong in her 1 gal bucket. She's maxed out on feed for now, will probably only get a weekly dose of Heavy Bloom between now and harvest.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 13, 2013)

All the seeds I started 10 days ago are now 7 days up. And a shot of a currently vegging Gorilla Grape F3 from Outlaw stock. Nute burned her a couple weeks back, first time she's getting feed since.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 13, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Buckeye Green day 36. Buds are just as dense as her purple sisters, but she's got a bit more funk under her fruit, but still low odor. Nice and strong in her 1 gal bucket. She's maxed out on feed for now, will probably only get a weekly dose of Heavy Bloom between now and harvest.




First of all, very nice greenery!!! 

But 1 gallon bucket?? I use 3.5g and everyone is telling me to pot up and go with a 5g? How you doing it?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 13, 2013)

Dang... nice Melvan! I mean.. wowsers! lol :aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> First of all, very nice greenery!!!
> 
> But 1 gallon bucket?? I use 3.5g and everyone is telling me to pot up and go with a 5g? How you doing it?



She's *Melvan*, that's how she does it...

Your username (Melvan) is the same as The Melvins' van they traveled around with Kurt Cobain in....lol...the Melvan, named by cobain...


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 13, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> First of all, very nice greenery!!!
> 
> But 1 gallon bucket?? I use 3.5g and everyone is telling me to pot up and go with a 5g? How you doing it?




Hamster Lewis does the one gal. as well.  I'm always amazed at what they can pull from them...


----------



## Melvan (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been running in small buckets for so long I don't really think about how I do it, I just do it. 

But it's a pretty quick turnaround. Rooted cut, 2 weeks in solo cup with one topping or pinching, 3 weeks in 1 gal with another round of pinching and the bottoms cleaned off, then flip.

I  grow in a "short" space, so I need to do the smaller plants, trained out, in the smaller pots so I don't outgrow the height of the room.

I also have a 1k in a space that is 18sqft total (6x3). That's 3x the light necessary for the space, which helps max the yield on the small plants. Vegging is all done under T5s so I can keep the light down on them tight, and keep those nodes tight


----------



## Melvan (Aug 13, 2013)

Northern Grape pheno #3 day 26 today.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 14, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> I also have a 1k in a space that is 18sqft total (6x3). That's 3x the light necessary for the space, which helps max the yield on the small plants. Vegging is all done under T5s so I can keep the light down on them tight, and keep those nodes tight




Thats true. Thanks for the tip and good mojo on the grow...i will be lurking around for tips


----------



## Melvan (Aug 14, 2013)

Buckeye Purple seed making mother day 13


----------



## Melvan (Aug 14, 2013)

'98 Super Silver Haze day 14. Looking forward to the structural correction the Buckeye Purple should bring to this gal. Finishes day 58, wouldn't it be cool to find purple bud phenos that toke like the SSH?


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 15, 2013)

SUPER NICE!!!!  You have been doing this for sometime?


----------



## Melvan (Aug 15, 2013)

Royce, yes, I've been at it a bit.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 15, 2013)

ever run autos?


----------



## Melvan (Aug 15, 2013)

I had actually planned to do autos in my hayfields this year. Would have been my first time working with them, was gifted 3 sackfuls from various friends of various strains. I've always run photoperiod as whenever I smoked auto it was always a B grade toke and I didn't want to waste indoor space on them.

But, the friends who gifted me the beans have been working them a bit, and run them themselves often, so I thought I would have a go and use the bud to make medibles. Well, mowers came first week of July, so after they left I was set to sow direct to the fields. But, it started to rain, and it rained, and it rained, and I just never had the chance to get them planted.

1990 Superskunk day 44. She'll chop in just a couple of days. (Super in Superskunk refers to the short finish, not super skunky as some think)

I believe I've mentioned before how crappy the seed run was of this plant. By simply modifying her feed schedule, and hitting her with heavy P & K beginning week 2, I was able to take her from hairy worthless crap to hard chunks of lemon rocks. I don't care she has burnt tips with buds like these.

Not gonna lie, pretty proud of myself with this one. Sometimes you just got to toot your own horn, lol.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 17, 2013)

Strawberry Frost x 89 NL 5 day 32


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 17, 2013)

me likes the porn   :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 17, 2013)

maybe best poster of pics atm <3'nz all the pics 

like this :O    1990 Superskunk day 44. She'll chop in just a couple of days.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 18, 2013)

Northern Grape #2 day 33. Nice dense nugs, almost as hard as the NL 5. Already too heavy for the weak stems. Hints of the grape from the grape god mom, with a bit of the garbage funkiness of the 89 NL 5.

Her structure sucks, she's tied up in every way you can think. Those buds are only going to get heavier, still a good 25-30 days to go, I bet I'll be adjusting her staking like crazy. 

But at least the buds make up for the structure, and I'll enjoy her toke while it's here.


----------



## the one (Aug 18, 2013)

looking very beautiful and sexy.  congrats !!!


----------



## Melvan (Aug 21, 2013)

New sprouts up 15 days. Culled out one weak start from each of the 89 NL 5 crosses. Got 2 Jaffa Cakes doing the standard ph issues at start they like to do. I've run this strain from seed multiple times now, always get some at the beginning that are sensitive, but they grow out of it.


----------



## cubby (Aug 21, 2013)

They don't look all that special,for you...........your stuff always look great. You got a green thumb up to your shoulder.:icon_smile:  :icon_smile:  :icon_smile:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 21, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> They don't look all that special,for you...........your stuff always look great. You got a green thumb up to your shoulder.:icon_smile:  :icon_smile:  :icon_smile:



Thanks Cubby. The doctor gave me a cream for that green rash, but it doesn't seem to be helping, lol.


----------



## the one (Aug 21, 2013)

your welcome


----------



## Melvan (Aug 21, 2013)

Buckeye Purple seed making mom day 20


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2013)

You show colors i have never seen together, white and purple..lovely. She looks happy.


----------



## the one (Aug 22, 2013)

ph3h0m3nql


----------



## the one (Aug 22, 2013)

phenomenal


----------



## Melvan (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks guys & gals.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2013)

Your HOT!!!!!

I :heart: Female growers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 22, 2013)

very nice Mel


----------



## the one (Aug 22, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Your HOT!!!!!
> 
> I :heart: Female growers



 :yeahthat:

your purple momma its gonna looks amazing in the jars!:hubba:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 22, 2013)

your buds are porn tbh. 

gotta few ? 4 u shoot ya a pm


----------



## Melvan (Aug 22, 2013)

Gorilla Grape F3 from Outlaw Genetics stock in veg. She's had her top pinched multiple times, cleaned her bottoms up today and set a bunch of cuts to root. She's got a bit more time to veg before there will be space in the flower room for her, so she may have to go up from the 2gal tall to a 5gal, we'll see.

Real heavy work day in the veg room today. I got a little backed up prepping the seed run, so had quite a few clones that needed to go up from their solo cups, and a whole round of rooted cuts that were moved to pots, including 1989 NL 5, Bodhi Hippy Slayer, Orgnkd Banana OG, and a whole slew of vegging Buckeye Purples.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 25, 2013)

Buckeye Purple male day 14. He's been spewing it out for a couple of days now. Checked out the girls, browning and shriveling pistils are visible, so there is no doubt that pollination has begun.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 27, 2013)

Northern Grape #2 put out a nanner today, which meant more were close behind. Chopped her, she'll go in the butter. Got no time, or need, to deal with pulling her out to pluck them off every day. Really nice bud that are dense and smell of grape licorice and garbage rot. Really sticky too. 

I've been watching her and her sister both very closely, inspecting every day as they both hermed as seed plants. But, I thought it might be from pesticide treatments, obviously I was wrong. Sis is at day 39, no signs of any little yellow pains in the butt yet.

I was hoping she'd ride through, would like to have smoked her finished and cured, but that's the way it goes.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 27, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Northern Grape #2 put out a nanner today, which meant more were close behind. Chopped her, she'll go in the butter. Got no time, or need, to deal with pulling her out to pluck them off every day. Really nice bud that are dense and smell of grape licorice and garbage rot. Really sticky too.
> 
> I've been watching her and her sister both very closely, inspecting every day as they both hermed as seed plants. But, I thought it might be from pesticide treatments, obviously I was wrong. Sis is at day 39, no signs of any little yellow pains in the butt yet.
> 
> I was hoping she'd ride through, would like to have smoked her finished and cured, but that's the way it goes.



i'm really loving this thread, thanks for sharing   :48:

do both of the NG#2 come from feminized seeds?
and are they both at day 39?


----------



## Melvan (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Short.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 28, 2013)

Buckeye Purple seed mother day 28. Calyxs are swelling nicely. Pulled a little bud off the bottom and ripped it open to find the itty bitty forming seeds inside.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 29, 2013)

Love that purple!


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 30, 2013)

That's a beauty Melvan.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for checking out the porn.

Seeded '98 Super Silver Haze day 32


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2013)

frosty goodness.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 4, 2013)

Everything is looking good in here Mel!  I do so enjoy your threads.;-)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 4, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> frosty goodness.



I know right?!? Love the trich frosting on those beauts :hubba:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. That SSH is a monstrous plant too, going to be tons and tons of seed on her.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 10, 2013)

Newly rooted cuts that moved to their cups today. Outlaw Gorilla Grape F3, Buckeye Purple, 89 NL 5, and OrgnKd Banana OG. Transplanted to ProMix BX moistened with 1/2tsp 15-30-15, 3ml GroTek Grow, 1ml VitaMax Plus per gallon.


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 10, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Newly rooted cuts that moved to their cups today. Outlaw Gorilla Grape F3, Buckeye Purple, 89 NL 5, and OrgnKd Banana OG. Transplanted to ProMix BX moistened with 1/2tsp 15-30-15, 3ml GroTek Grow, 1ml VitaMax Plus per gallon.



What is that little block called that you have in your hand is that a rapid rooter? i was trying to step up my germination/seed starting and wanting to start them right into the median without any wet napkins or putting them in water. And all the pics looks great of course, definite inspiration :icon_smile:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 10, 2013)

phillybuds those are Oasis Grow Medium Wedges, check your pms.

Gorilla Grape F3 from Outlaw Genetics stock day 11. Week 3 Grotek. Also a shot of her next to a Buckeye Purple at day 5. The same daddy I used to make this F3 gal was also used to make my initial F1 cross for the Buckeye Purple.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 10, 2013)

Seeded up 1998 Sensi Jack Herer day 30. Small clone I slipped in with the Buckeye Purple male.


----------



## Irish (Sep 11, 2013)

just an fyi, Irish Pride listing gorilla grape 2 polys at bbay auction (purple urkle x double purple doja f3) currently...the packs that posted today sold out with the quickness, and more packs jumping off daily... 

rock on melvan...


----------



## Melvan (Sep 11, 2013)

Irish, I've had people ask me if I planned to make any pure Gorilla Grape and I hadn't even thought about it. I just made them so I would have stash, had no clue it was such a scarce line now.

I have beans, I could make F4s, I just don't know when.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 11, 2013)

Seeded Buckeye Purple day 41. Week 7 GroTek.


----------



## Irish (Sep 11, 2013)

she's a real looker melvan. i've grown gg myself, and gifted my f2 line to a friend online comes and goes. he has ran with it a couple years, and i got to grow a few of the hybrids off from that, so that was cool. your buckeye is off the chain at the dawg pound. haha...err, i mean she is awesome...peace...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 13, 2013)

only thread worth posting in omgz u got it going on luvvvv the pur


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 13, 2013)

Very nice Melvan...


----------



## budz4me (Sep 13, 2013)

Good God! Good job der man!  :headbang2:


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 13, 2013)

Cant stop drooling.... nummy!  :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 13, 2013)

So what's the makeup of Buckeye Purple,? Is it just a cutting of a cross you happened upon or you make it yourself?

l8trs :bolt:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 13, 2013)

7 this is my own working. I made a cross of Ken's GDP x Outlaw Gorilla Grape, my friend at another site made Outlaw Gorilla Grape x GDP at the same time. He gifted me some of his. I found a nice mom in my batch, the daddy I've held onto all this time came from his batch.

Made beans with those 2 parents, found this mother in that batch and this round of seeds are a bx of her to her daddy, so technically F2 BX1, with a little bit of history before.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 17, 2013)

Strawberry Frost x '89 NL 5 pollinated by the Buckeye Purple day 37.


----------



## Irish (Sep 17, 2013)

bp with some more bang?  

get your groove on...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 17, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> 7 this is my own working. I made a cross of Ken's GDP x Outlaw Gorilla Grape, my friend at another site made Outlaw Gorilla Grape x GDP at the same time. He gifted me some of his. I found a nice mom in my batch, the daddy I've held onto all this time came from his batch.
> 
> Made beans with those 2 parents, found this mother in that batch and this round of seeds are a bx of her to her daddy, so technically F2 BX1, with a little bit of history before.



Very very nice lineage there, Melvan. Thanks for the pm too. the strwberry frostxnl cross is going to be a kicker.

Keeper Chronic,

7ge


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 17, 2013)

Those look amazing!!!  Trichs everywhere...


----------



## Melvan (Sep 18, 2013)

*Powerplanter* The Strawberry Frost mother is from Maddfarmer Genetics, and what a spectacular frosty gal she was. I found her in a test grow for him, ran her a lot. I was not surprised to see the frost come out in a cross. She's also the best pheno I ever found for making butter.

Here are some pics of the SF mom. Here make up is (Kushman's Strawberry Cough x Tom Hill Deep Chunk) x SpaceQueen


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks good Mel! I still haven't tried the SF.... gunna have to give it a go some day


----------



## Melvan (Sep 18, 2013)

A.M. PJ just popped the last seeds from my test pack, got all boys. Boo Hoo.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 18, 2013)

Ahhh that stinks, but they can't all be girls all the time lol.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow!!   :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :holysheep: .  I've always wondered why its called Strawberry Cough??  Does it smell like Strawberries?  Just curious...  mouth watering Mel.  Your plants look great.   :cool2:


----------



## mikeydean (Sep 18, 2013)

Melven, does the Buckeye Purple smell PURPLE???

Looks Great!!:clap:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 18, 2013)

*Powerplanter*. I found 4 girls in the Strawberry Frost testers. All were sweet and fruity, but I wouldn't say Strawberry. 

*Mikey* all the purple phenos of the BP have had various mixes of lemon/citrus and grape/fruity.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2013)

congrats on the Front page photo *Melvan*

Did that Buckey a pic of the cola...or does it grow straight up like that?

:48:


----------



## Irish (Sep 19, 2013)

the sf mom is very nice looking plant. props to mf...very frawsty...I've got a kksc x wifi og (cut) mom I've been hanging onto since last year. seems I seen you run this same girl somewhere?


----------



## Melvan (Sep 19, 2013)

*4U*, that's a cola shot. She's a gorgeous round indica gal. 

*Irish*, I'm not familiar with that cut, sorry.

Immortal Flowers Jaffa Cake 45 days old was moved from 1 gal to 3 gal to finish her last couple weeks of veg. 

Not my first go around with Jaffa Cake, so I know the toke is great, already have cuts rooting in the trays, and saw a few more I'm going to take after I give her a couple of days transplant recovery.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2013)

nice, very nice.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 19, 2013)

I was busy today in the veg area. This 1989 NL 5 clone was moved from her 1 gal to 3 gal. I also started some seeds. Buckeye Green x 89 NL 5, Orgnkd Banana OG x NL 5 and Hog x GrapeGod. All of these are my own making.

The Hog x Grape God I made a couple of years back. Last time I popped some I found a really nice pheno that I held onto for a bit. That's her in the bud shots.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

:ciao::48:
:watchplant:


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 20, 2013)

All this slobber is killing my tablet...lol. That's some killer looking weed Mel.  I approve...ha. well done as per usual.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 4, 2013)

Got some gals vegging of the Buckeye Purple and the Buckeye Green. Both just need room to free up under the 1K and they'll get flipped. Buckeye P is in a 3 gal, Buckeye G in 2 gal. Both have been topped/pinched multiple times.

Also have a most welcome visitor to the veg room. Hope she tells all her friends about her sweet new home and they all decide to move in.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2013)

:heart:

You Single *Melvan*?..:hubba:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 4, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :heart:
> 
> You Single *Melvan*?..:hubba:



Not for the last 2 decades, lol


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 4, 2013)

lookin great as always mel!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 4, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 4, 2013)

Immortal Flowers Jaffa Cake day 8. She's had a nice long veg from seed under the T5s, showed sex at day 28 from sprout. Multiple toppings, running in a 3gal bucket of ProMix. Fed her week 2 Grotek.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 4, 2013)

And finally for tonight, Bodhi's Hippy Slayer at day 20. (Dirty Hippy x Road Kill Skunk). This is a pheno that is just screaming for a screen. She'd fill it fast with all that aggressive branching at the nodes.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 8, 2013)

Buckeye Green hitting the flower room tonight


----------



## Melvan (Oct 8, 2013)

Rooted cut of Hippy Slayer went from its tray to 1 quart pot today. And a shot of the flowering girl with a Buckeye Purple, just hanging out while they drain after a watering


----------



## Melvan (Oct 9, 2013)

Starts of Hog x GrapeGod and Buckeye Green x 89 NL 5 18 days up. They've had two feedings of 2ml/gal VitaMax Plus.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice....


----------



## Melvan (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks powerplanter.

Buckeye Purple x 89 NL 5 day 25. Week 4 Grotek.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 10, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 12, 2013)

89 NL 5 day 16. Week 3 GroTek and an Azamax treatment


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2013)

Tight nodes on that girl...very nice.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 25, 2013)

Day 40 for my cross of Buckeye Purple x 89 NL 5 Loving her color, loving her frost, loving her rock hard buds. Smelling like grape with a garbage funk underneath.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 25, 2013)

1998 Super Silver Haze day 7


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 26, 2013)

Saweeeet.  Looks like you got a lavender thumb Melvan lol.  Very nice...


----------



## Melvan (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for stopping in* powerplanter* I am mildly obsessed with purple right now.

Here's some more purps. Buckeye Purple at day 16. Also mother to the lavender gal in the prior post.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 26, 2013)

Buckeye Green day 17 along with a shot of the two gals together.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 27, 2013)

I love the side by side shot.  Beautiful plants no matter what color.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2013)

Those pic's just don't seem real. Beautiful color... Are purps as strong as greens?


----------



## Melvan (Oct 28, 2013)

Rose, just like green phenos, it all depends on the make up and the body chemistry of the person smoking it. I've had friends smoke the BuckP and be all up and happy, while others have smoked it taken at the same day be sitting stupid on the couch.

I also find conversation about potency to he hard to have, as no one has the sames definition. I don't like to sink on the couch, so "potent" to me is different than the toker who likes to drool on the furniture, lol.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 28, 2013)

Immortal Flowers Jaffa Cake (Vortex BX) day 25. Seed plant. I've run this line from seed quite often. They all do the leaf taco thing, even when not pushed to tip burn. 

This gal is different from the sisters that I've run in that, while they've all had a smell of citrusy fruity funk, this gal is all orange peel. I really hope she holds onto that smell through harvest.

She's going to need some additional support here soon, strong stems and branches is not a trait of this line. Looking at 65-70 days to finish. She's in a 3 gal bucket.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 28, 2013)

And just because she was out for water, and I think she's the hottest chic in the stable right now (other than her mother, lol), some pics of the Buckeye Purple x 89 NL 5. She really takes some sweet porn.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 28, 2013)

beautiful Melvan.


----------



## jsmits420 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ahhhh I always love creeping in this thread :watchplant: :spit: :icon_smile: :holysheep:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for popping in guys. I'm indulging a bit of purple fetish right now, lol


----------



## jsmits420 (Oct 28, 2013)

:ignore:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 29, 2013)

Buckeye Green day 22. Week 3 feed of Grotek


----------



## Melvan (Oct 29, 2013)

1998 Sensi Jack Herer day 9.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2013)

Green Mojo Melvin.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 30, 2013)

Flipped the two Hog x GrapeGod starts today. About 45 days veg, in 1 gal pots, both topped once. Plant on the right didn't like the Azamax at all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2013)

Did ya spill any dirt when ya Flippedem?? Just playen wit ya.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 31, 2013)

Nope. I hold my hand over the top of the bucket while I do it, lol


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2013)

You have the best variety's of plants. I wish i could visit your place and smell and look at each one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2013)

Me to Rose.


----------



## cubby (Oct 31, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You have the best variety's of plants. I wish i could visit your place and smell and look at each one.





She uses her cornucopia of weed to lure you in, then BAMMM....you've adopted a cat....


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2013)

I feel bad for Melvin cause she didnt get a PM telling her what a looker she is.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2013)

me either, but i was thankful.

Cubby, you are funny.


----------



## cubby (Oct 31, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I feel bad for Melvin cause she didnt get a PM telling her what a looker she is.




I didn't get one either.............sexist bass turd....


----------



## Melvan (Oct 31, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> She uses her cornucopia of weed to lure you in, then BAMMM....you've adopted a cat....



Man! Now you've given away my secret agenda. (Which has only worked on one person so far, but I still have hope that P Jammers will soften his hard heart and take in one of my poor, unloved, unwanted little babies, lol.0

Rose, you want to take the ride cross country, then come on down. (Or over, whichever, lol)

Had quite a bit of work in the veg room today. Moved a clone of the Jaffa Cake that is currently in flower from a cup to a 3 gal today, and she was more than ready for the new bucket. 

Also moved some 89 NL 5 clones to new homes, 1 up from a 1/2 gal to a 3 gal, the other from cup to 1 gal. That one is vegging for the next seed making round. Included a shot of my 89 male, who's patiently waiting to have his way with this girl again.


----------



## P Jammers (Oct 31, 2013)

Never!
:holysheep:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 31, 2013)

You know, someday I'll be dead, and you'll wish you had one of my cats to remember me by.

98 Super Silver Haze day 12. She was out for a week 3 GroTek.


----------

